# I'll bite the bullet



## Xavier (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey Fam,
              I've been doing my research here. I know quite a few things on what i want, whats good for me, what could **** me up and such things. My question now is, what would be the price ranges on gears? How much should i keep aside or save to buy a 16 week cycle? Im not asking for the exact prices which I'm not dumb enough to do but an approximate value of how much should i keep aside. Thanks guys.


----------



## DF (Aug 19, 2016)

What kind of cycle we talking?  cause with a test only cycle the test will be the cheapest thing you buy.  PCT/AI ect....... can be spendy


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 19, 2016)

You're gonna need around $500 for a 16 week cycle depending on how good a source you can find. If you wanna do everything right, you will need a lot of shit. Test, AI, PCT, HCG, BAC water if not included w/ HCG, slin pins, draw needles, gear pins, alcohol wipes, blood tests before/during/after cycle, etc


----------



## Runningwild (Aug 20, 2016)

Blood tests can be expensive but you can't do a cycle without blood work


----------



## jSalud (Aug 20, 2016)

And if you do "bite the bullet" please make sure to have EVERYTHING on hand. Nothing worse than running out of pins mid cycle or not having enough left over for PCT.


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 20, 2016)

Yeah everything you need begins to add up pretty quick


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2016)

If money is tight don't bother.  It's not needed ever and maybe there are more important things in life?


----------



## Xavier (Aug 20, 2016)

So thats new. I have to do a blood work before i start a cycle? So would you say, with everything I need to do, I'm looking at a decent $2000-$3000 bucks for a 16 week cycle and then PCT after that?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 20, 2016)

fuk no man...the gear dont cost all that much money..Its the food that will hurt the pocket if the pocket is hurting to begin with


----------



## Dex (Aug 21, 2016)

Xavier said:


> So thats new. I have to do a blood work before i start a cycle? So would you say, with everything I need to do, I'm looking at a decent $2000-$3000 bucks for a 16 week cycle and then PCT after that?



$2-$3k if you do a Bostin cycle.


----------



## Lilleo187 (Sep 12, 2016)

I spent about 275 for everything needed to do a 12 week cycle of test e and I'm going to have alot left over for another few cycles except for the test.


----------



## Maijah (Sep 12, 2016)

2-3 grand is ridiculous man! Blood work is about $80, pct shit will cost you between one and three hundo depending on if you go RC's or pharm, and a basic test cycle for 16 weeks at 500 mgs a week should be around $100 so your looking about $650 to do it right. If your paying street prices for the test then you can add a couple hundo . Good luck


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2016)

Maijah said:


> 2-3 grand is ridiculous man! Blood work is about $80, pct shit will cost you between one and three hundo depending on if you go RC's or pharm, and a basic test cycle for 16 weeks at 500 mgs a week should be around $100 so your looking about $650 to do it right. If your paying street prices for the test then you can add a couple hundo . Good luck



Street price for a bottle of test ranges up to around  $120 bucks... depends on the source.


----------



## tunafisherman (Sep 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Street price for a bottle of test ranges up to around  $120 bucks... depends on the source.



$120 for a bottle of T?  Shit someone is getting rich...if I had to pay that much it better include a blowjob.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> $120 for a bottle of T?  Shit someone is getting rich...if I had to pay that much it better include a blowjob.



Some locals I know pay 100 for 250/10

I <3 my source


----------



## strongbow (Sep 13, 2016)

The more complex and complicated they make it seem, the more it costs, the more steps and hoops you have to jump through- the more important they feel. This all plays into the elites mentality that fuels the psychology of being forum warriors. I know for a Fact that when Arnold and all the others first started, they all did everything as mentioned in the above post. Religiously. Just think If Arnold and all the other greats had not gotten one pin size to draw and another to inject, If they didn't have 1 inch X 2 inch Alcohol wipes with the ridged paper, If they didn't have enough support meds for PCT for 3 cycles, Oh and for gods sake dont forget the Labs - Arnold and the others would never of ran a cycle with out pre cycle labs, 6 week labs, post cycle labs and post PCT labs. If you don't spend many hundreds and thousands of dollars- the sun just wont rise tomorrow. Oh and dont buy any gear unless it cost a hundred dollars or more per vial, Arnold would never buy a forty dollar 10m vial of E, Even if it came with 10 25g 1.5 syringes. Oh and yes you NEED slim pins for the HCG you Have to use, The 25g 1.5 syringes cannot be used for subQ applications - You will die.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 14, 2016)

strongbow said:


> The more complex and complicated they make it seem, the more it costs, the more steps and hoops you have to jump through- the more important they feel. This all plays into the elites mentality that fuels the psychology of being forum warriors. I know for a Fact that when Arnold and all the others first started, they all did everything as mentioned in the above post. Religiously. Just think If Arnold and all the other greats had not gotten one pin size to draw and another to inject, If they didn't have 1 inch X 2 inch Alcohol wipes with the ridged paper, If they didn't have enough support meds for PCT for 3 cycles, Oh and for gods sake dont forget the Labs - Arnold and the others would never of ran a cycle with out pre cycle labs, 6 week labs, post cycle labs and post PCT labs. If you don't spend many hundreds and thousands of dollars- the sun just wont rise tomorrow. Oh and dont buy any gear unless it cost a hundred dollars or more per vial, Arnold would never buy a forty dollar 10m vial of E, Even if it came with 10 25g 1.5 syringes. Oh and yes you NEED slim pins for the HCG you Have to use, The 25g 1.5 syringes cannot be used for subQ applications - You will die.



Whaaaaaa??? So now taking extra precautions when using injectable drugs is frowned upon? Most of that shit you mentioned wasn't even around for them to use. Then comparing anyone with what "they" did is fukking stupid. If you don't like the majority of forum users advice here, maybe you are just in the wrong forum altogether? Feel free to see your way out. Ology could use a guy like you tho...


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 14, 2016)

Strongbow. I would be grand for you to start a thread about the "elites mentality".


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 20, 2016)

Maintenance Man said:


> You're gonna need around $500 for a 16 week cycle depending on how good a source you can find. If you wanna do everything right, you will need a lot of shit. Test, AI, PCT, HCG, BAC water if not included w/ HCG, slin pins, draw needles, gear pins, alcohol wipes, blood tests before/during/after cycle, etc



This ^



Xavier said:


> So thats new. I have to do a blood work before i start a cycle? So would you say, with everything I need to do, I'm looking at a decent $2000-$3000 bucks for a 16 week cycle and then PCT after that?



$2000  - $3000 seems a bit excessive, T250 or T270  one vile lasted me 4 months cost me $60 - $80 - $24 for 90 1.5in 24 gauge rigs two rigs per injection 1 to draw 1 to pin = 64 needles for 16 weeks, I kept an AI on hand but did not need it first cycle = $50, I stayed on a cruising dose after my 16 week Cycle for 16 weeks and used a very low dose of Clomid = $45 for 3 weeks 2 weeks after my first cycle. 2nd Cycle needed a low AI dose. Blood work I did not have to pay for because I work in a pharmaceutical research lab but recommend getting once a month. 

= around $200 per cycle for me if I had to pay for blood work add $240 if I paid for it once a month. also not everyone needs hCG or an AI but good to at least have an AI on hand.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2016)

boriscognac said:


> This ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES.  no matter what, keep stane or adex at your pad so if you need to start taking it, you can the same day.  

You do not want to be in a waiting game for your order to come in and be battling growing gyno


----------



## Xavier (Sep 23, 2016)

Hahahaha i just died laughing man!!!


----------



## boriscognac (Sep 23, 2016)

Xavier said:


> Hahahaha i just died laughing man!!!



I just grew tits!


----------



## Xavier (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi, this is great. Could you possibly tell me why HCG and AI would be good to keep in hand please? Thank you so much.


----------



## pastepotpete (Nov 12, 2016)

will it heal my injury? i have a sprained hand its been a month now and its still inflamed and weak and i cant lift anymore


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 12, 2016)

pastepotpete said:


> will it heal my injury? i have a sprained hand its been a month now and its still inflamed and weak and i cant lift anymore



can you post a pic of your hands


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Nov 24, 2016)

Xavier said:


> So thats new. I have to do a blood work before i start a cycle? So would you say, with everything I need to do, I'm looking at a decent $2000-$3000 bucks for a 16 week cycle and then PCT after that?


Ill sell u a killer cycle for 2k...everything u need bro!


----------

